# Barnes Bullet Issue



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The latest Barnes Bullet newsletter had this customer warning in it. Maybe some of you have been experiencing accuracy issues using their bullets. This will explain why. The photos in their alert didn't copy for me in this message, but the words explain it all.

CUSTOMER ALERT

It has come to our attention that a small quantity of Barnes .50 caliber Spit-Fire MZ and Spit-Fire TMZ Muzzleloader bullets were packaged with an incorrect plastic sabot. The products affected are as follows:

Product Number Description 
45121 .50 Cal 245-grain Spit-Fire MZ 15 pack 
45142 .50 Cal 245-grain Spit-Fire MZ 24 pack 
45128 .50 Cal 285-grain Spit-Fire MZ 15 pack 
45154 .50 Cal 285-grain Spit-Fire MZ 24 pack

Product Number Description 
45172 .50 Cal 250-grain Spit-Fire TMZ 15 pack 
45180 .50 Cal 250-grain Spit-Fire TMZ 24 pack 
45175 .50 Cal 290-grain Spit-Fire TMZ 15 pack 
45190 .50 Cal 290-grain Spit-Fire TMZ 24 pack

This notice does not affect users of Barnes .45 or .54 caliber Muzzleloader bullets. Nor does it affect users of the Barnes .50 caliber Expander MZ bullets that are packaged with black sabots.

The Barnes Spit-Fire MZ and Spit-Fire TMZ bullets have a boattail base; 0.90" long yellow sabots, specially designed to fit this boattail base are normally packaged with these bullets. We have discovered that some bullets were packaged with a 0.98" - long yellow sabot, that does not properly fit the boattail base of these bullets. See the differences in the photo below.

Use of the incorrect sabot is not a safety issue; however, it may affect bullet accuracy. Furthermore, since the petals of the incorrect sabot are longer than standard, they may interfere with the proper use of the Barnes Muzzleloader Aligner Tool.

We ask that customers check the length of the yellow sabots in their .50 caliber Spit-Fire MZ and Spit-Fire TMZ packages. This can be done with a pair of calipers, or even a ruler or tape measure. If the sabots measure 0.90" long (about half way between 7/8" and 15/16") the sabots are fine and no further action is necessary. If the sabots measure 0.98" long (just under 1"), then contact Barnes' Customer Service Department for replacement sabots that will be supplied free of charge.

Barnes' Customer Service Department can be reached toll free at 1-800-574-9200, or at [email protected]. Please provide the following information:

> Name
> Address
> Phone Number
> Product Number
> Quantity of Packages Affected
> Store Name Where Purchased

Barnes deeply regrets any inconvenience this issue may have caused our customers. We are working with our sabot supplier to ensure such an error never happens again, and we appreciate your continued support.


----------

